# Outback 250Rs Vs Kodiak 240Kssl?



## svinc

These two units share an identical floorplan:
http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/98580/New-2011-Dutchmen-RV-Kodiak-240KSSL.aspx

My 250RS is done being built and on its way to dealer for me to pick up, but a stop for supplies at a local RV shop surprised me when I saw the same unit basically.

Of course my dealer told me the kodiak was a way better unit, and they stopped selling outbacks because of 'problems' blah blah blah...

My question is this, what ARE the differences? they sure look the same


----------



## rdvholtwood

svinc said:


> These two units share an identical floorplan:
> http://www.holmanrv....ak-240KSSL.aspx
> 
> My 250RS is done being built and on its way to dealer for me to pick up, but a stop for supplies at a local RV shop surprised me when I saw the same unit basically.
> 
> Of course my dealer told me the kodiak was a way better unit, and they stopped selling outbacks because of 'problems' blah blah blah...
> 
> My question is this, what ARE the differences? they sure look the same


Stopped selling Outbacks? I find that hard to believe!

I believe any type TT will have their problems, but, not enough to stop selling them? I believe you make the right choice with the Outback!


----------



## svinc

he told me they had problems with walls delaminating, and with the brakes catching fire.

Was used-car salesman speak, he then told me the kodiak was 29K when its advertised at holmanns for 18,900.

It is the worst RV dealer in our area, service and parts are horrible, and from what I can tell, now the sales is also...

I was just more curious as to the differences between the 2 trailers


----------



## twincam

Outback is definetly a better unit, thicker wall, more aluminum framing, trussed roof instead of laminated, heavier frame and the list goes on. Youll be very leased with your new Outback!


----------



## svinc

Thank you, all I needed to hear, I knew he was full of $h*@ lol


----------



## Patty

Outback owners have their own forum.







Kodiak owners don't. Nuff said.


----------

